# Echolot für Norge



## Dorschrobby (6. Oktober 2003)

Hy,

bin gerade aus Norge zurück, hatten auf dem Boot zwar ein Echolot, hat aber bei 185 m den Geist aufgegeben. :c 
Wer von euch hat ein eigenes Echolot für Norge ?, welches Modell ?, seit ihr zufrieden ?, zeigt es zuverlässig Fisch an ( Köhler im Mittelwasser ), was hat es gekostet ?.
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Geber ?, hab mir mal eines ausgeliehen mit Saugnapf, ging immer ab.

Gruß
Dorschrobby

PS : war ein Humminbird 100 Sx


----------



## Lengjäger (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe ein Eagle Seafinder 320 DF. Das habe ich dieses Jahr insgesamt vier Wochen in Norge eingesetzt. Resultat absolutes Sahneteil. Hat bis über 400m Grund angezeigt, die Grundbeschaffenheit ließ sich bis ca. 250m ablesen, aber ich denke mit ein bischen Übung und spielen an den Einstellungen ist mehr drin, arbeitet mit zwei Freqenzen 200 und 50 kHz. Bis 100m hat es Fische deutlich im Mittelwasser angezeigt, auch Pilker und Blei ließen sich gut verfolgen. Darüber hinaus hatte ich zwar auch sichelähnliche Anzeigen bis ca. 180m Meter gehabt, zur richtigen Interpretation fehlt mir aber noch die Erfahrung, bzw. der Schnurzähler um gezielt dort zu fischen. 
Den Geber habe ich an einer selbsgebauten Geberstange am Spiegel befässtigt. Ist nun allerdings vom Rost zerfressen und auseinander gefallen.


----------



## Mucki (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Dorschrobby,
Also ich benutze seit Jahren ein WIDE Vision von Humminbird. Es erreicht im Salzwasser zwar nur etwa 220Meter aber man kommt damit sehr gut zurecht. Leider gibt es das Teil nicht mehr.
Werde mich aber jetzt mal nach was Neuem umschauen und habe dabei das x98DF von Lowrance im Visier.
Mal sehen was der Geldbeutel sagt.

Bei dem Schwingersaugnapf hilft ein kleiner Trick. Schmiere den Saugnapf etwas mit Vaseline ein. Hält den ganzen Urlaub.

Noch besser sind die Saugnäpfe die z.B. Glaser oder Bodenleger verwenden. Allerdings müssen die ein bischen umgebaut werden.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Tiffy (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich benutze ein Simrad EQ32. Hat bis ca. 800 Meter Fischerkennung, Grunderkennung je nach Salzgehalt, Geberwinkel und Frequenz bis ca. 1200 Meter. Nötig sind diese Tiefen zwar nicht, aber mit dem Ding hab ich ausreichend Reserve und auch in Tiefen von 250 Metern noch verlässliche Echos. Salzgehalt, Strömung und Termokline im Nordmeer knabbern ganz schön an den erreichbaren Tiefen eines Echolotes.


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2003)

hallo dorschrobby,



> _Original geschrieben von Dorschrobby _
> *welches Modell?*


lowrance x-97 porable :k 



> _Original geschrieben von Dorschrobby _
> *seit ihr zufrieden ?*


mehr als das...



> _Original geschrieben von Dorschrobby _
> *zeigt es zuverlässig Fisch an ( Köhler im Mittelwasser )...*


bis zu einer gewissen tiefe ja! mit der sichelanzeige ist allerdings ab einer bestimmten tiefe bei jedem lot schicht im schacht! sicheln bis 100m! ab dann wird´s aufgrund der verwertbaren echos schwierig mit der fischanzeige in form von sicheln. hier kommen die tiefenangaben und displayanzeigen in bezug auf die untergrundbeschaffenheit bzw. dessen verlauf zum tragen!



> _Original geschrieben von Dorschrobby _
> *was hat es gekostet ?*


€ 500,-- in der porableversion inklusive saugnapfgeber, akku, akkulader und koffer.



> _Original geschrieben von Dorschrobby _
> *Wie macht ihr das mit dem Geber ?, hab mir mal eines ausgeliehen mit Saugnapf, ging immer ab.
> *


vergess den saugnapf. die einzige alternative ist die fixierung mit kukident aus der apotheke. denn das was die 3. hält, hält den saugnapf allemal :q. aber mal spaß beiseite. entweder du werkelst dir selber eine geberstange zusammen oder kaufst dir eine teleskopierbare tide-look stange. hier hast du allerdings das problem, daß du ab einer bestimmten bordswanddicke mit der klemmenhalterung der gängigen tide-look stangen vor einem unlösbaren problem stehst und du die geberstange am spiegel des heckmotors befestigen mußt. reicht aber dennoch für´s erste und ist auf jedem fall der saugnapfbefestigung vorzuziehen!

bei bedarf kann ich dir auch gerne einen sehr erfahrenen ansprechpartner nennen, welcher sich auf den verkauf von fishfindern spezialisiert hat #h

PS: das x-97 reicht bei optimalen wasserbedingungen bis maximal 350m. ab dann ist schicht im schacht. wenn du dem hardcoretiefseefischen nicht abgeneigt bist, schaffe dir ein DF (doppelfrequenz) lot an. das 98 DF sollte hier in deine engere wahl fallen #h


----------



## Klausi (6. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe das  x91 und bin auch zufrieden. Nur das mit der Geberstange ist immer so eine Sache. Denn wenn man mit der Geberstange fährt, dann bilden sich blasen um den Geber und wenn blasen darum ist zeigt es schon nicht mehr richtig an. Auch darf der Geber nicht zu dicht an den Motor sein den da habe ich auch schon Störungen gehabt. An besten wäre, wenn der Geber wirklich ganz dicht an Boot dran wäre. Aber leider funktioniert so etwas nur an eigenen Boot. Mit Saugnapf kann man total vergessen.


----------



## schroe (7. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
bin wie Klausi auch, mit dem X91 (Vorgänger des X97) sehr zufrieden. Die Leistung entspricht der Beschreibung von Jirko.

@Klausi,
das X91 hat einen Störfilter für Einflüsse von der Motorzündung. Du kannst ihn menueseitig der Qualität der Störungen anpassen.
Hat bei mir gut funktioniert.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2003)

Saugnapf mit Norwegischer Haftcreme!! Die bringst du fast nicht mehr vom Saugnapf runter! Habe zwar sicherheitshalber eine teleskopierbare  Alugeberhalterstange dabei, aber seit ich mir die Klebe gekauft habe, nie mehr benutzt. Auch bei schnellen Booten!


----------



## Klausi (7. Oktober 2003)

Danke @ schroe,für den Tip.


----------



## tidecutter (7. Oktober 2003)

sagt mal,

worin besteht eigentlich der ein gravierender unterschied zwischen findern (x-87 oder X-88 df) außer der wassertiefe und dem umstand, daß einer "nur" eine und der andere zwei frequenzen hat?

und welches würdet ihr empfehlen. ein x-87 oder x-97 oder ein x-88 df. sind in norwegen doppelfrequenz - finder eher von vorteil oder spielt der technische unterschied eher keine rolle?

was habt ihr für erfahrungen?

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jirko (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo TC,

das ist der unterschied TC, die erreichbare wassertiefe und die doppelfrequenz eines DF-lotes.

normalerweise reichen in norwegens gewässern "normale" fishfinder ohne DF. unter schwierigen umständen (strömung, wasserverwirbelungen, hoher salzgehalt, viel unrat im wasser...) kann bei einem x-97er z.b. bei 280m schon schicht im schacht sein. wenn du also das hardcorefischen in tiefen bis 500m bevorzugst, wirst du an einem DF nicht vorbeikommen. für den normalfall und das fischen in bis zu 300m tiefe reicht ein lot ohne DF aber allemal #h


----------



## tidecutter (8. Oktober 2003)

ok dann würde für mich ein x-97 reichen! wobei der preisunterschied, wenn ich das jetzt noch richtig im kopf hab, nicht so gravierend war zum 88df.

an so einem teil werde ich wohl in zukunft kaum noch vorbei kommen. bisher hat immer ne seekarte und ein bißchen der riecher gereicht. 
dies jahr auf sveio hat es mich aber dann doch etwas verlassen. war zeimlich mau. hab deshalb auch keinen großartigen bericht geschrieben. war ein bißchen zu enttäuscht. das ging aber übrigens allen anglern in den anderen häusern komischerweise auch so. hat kaum einer was gefangen.

bis dann. 
der schon sparende tidecutter


----------



## Kunze (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe einportables Lowrance X-85 und bin damit hochzufrieden. 

Es ist das Vorgängermodell des X-91.

Preis damals 995,- DM.

Man sollte auch nicht unterschätzen, daß die 

Doppelfrequenzgeber ziehmlich kompakt/ groß sind.

Dementsprechend stabil sollte auch die 

Echolotgeberstangenhalterung sein.

Es sind gewaltige Kräfte am Werk. 

Wenn gewünscht stelle ich gern Bilder meiner Halterungen ein. #h


----------



## Dorschrobby (8. Oktober 2003)

---> Kunze

ja bitte, wäre schön.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Klausi (8. Oktober 2003)

Bernd, hattest Du noch nie ausfälle während der Fahrt so ab 120 Meter?


----------



## Jirko (8. Oktober 2003)

bei mir gibt es immer 2 möglichkeiten der lotnutzung:

1. es werden markante spots via gps angefahren. geber hängt dabei in der luft und ist nicht im wasser! erst wenn mein navigerät ankunft meldet, senkt sich meine geberstange und mein lot wird angeschaltet. erst dann beginne ich mit der exakten suche meines spots (plateau, untiefe, kante....).

2. ich bin auf der suche nach vielversprechenden stellen ohne gps daten. dann wird im seichten tempo der geber gen wasser gelassen und auf dem lot nach spots ausschau gehalten.

ergo: bei voller fahrt ist mein geber nie im wasser, denn die echos können dann durch die verwirbelungen hinter´m geberkopf eh nicht korrekt verwertet werden. und die von bernd angesprochenen kräfte, welche bei voller fahrt auf die geberstange- und kopf wirken, sind auf alle fälle nicht zu unterschätzen!

eine volle nutzung des lotes auch während voller fahrt ist in diesem fall eh nur mit einer geberfestmontage (aufflamierung am bootsrumpf) möglich #h


----------



## Kunze (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

@ Klausi: Bei normaler Fahrt gabs keine Probleme.

Wird der Gashebel umgelegt hat man keine Chance. #d

Da setzt das Lot aus.

Die Fotos zeigen meine Echolotgeberstangenhalterung für Mietboote aus Edelstahl.

In der Breite variabel zu verstellen.

Nach dem ersten Einsatz habe ich es nochmals verstärkt.

































Desweiteren habe ich noch für schmale Bordwände oder wie hier in der Nähe des Motors ne umgebaute handelsüblich Spannschraube von Tite Lock. #h


----------



## Dorschrobby (9. Oktober 2003)

Kunze, vielen Dank für deine Mühen#6


----------



## Tiffy (9. Oktober 2003)

ick wees ja nich. Ahbääär;  Auf dem untersten Bild da oben da sitzt der Geber aber nicht so ganz besonders gut. Es sei denn der Motor dreht aus dieser Perspektive gesehen links rum. Eigentlich drehen die aber andersrum. Ein Geber sollte jedenfalls niemals im aufströmenden Wasser der Schraube befestigt werden. Dat macht schlechte Echos wenn der Motor läuft


----------



## Kunze (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Tiffy!



> Dat macht schlechte Echos wenn der Motor läuft



Völlig richtig. #6

Die Anbringung der Geber ist meistens ein Kompromiß.

Bekommt man ihn nicht an der Seite fest, muß er nach Hinten.

Ist er Hinten befindet er sich bei diesen Alu Booten viel zu nah am 

Motor. #h


----------



## tidecutter (16. Oktober 2003)

wie groß ist denn der unterschied in der körperlichen größe der geber zwischen df und "normalem" geber. macht das soviel aus?
ihr seht, ich bin noch nicht durch mit dem thema. hab zwar schon gesucht aber noch nix gefunden zu dem größenunterschied. 

hat irgend jemand den vergleich??? 


-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Angelwebshop (17. Oktober 2003)

HI,

der DF-Geber ist etwa 3 x so groß wie der normale


----------



## KawaZ900 (22. Oktober 2003)

*Echolot*

Nun habt ihr hier ja schon die Sahnestückchen beschrieben,nur wie bekommt mann die für weniger geld ?
Ich habe meins bei Ebay USA ersteigert,sind dort recht günstig,und der Papierkram und die Überweisung ist easy wenn manns weiss...also wer will kann mich gerne nach Tipps oder Infos fragen...ich hab mitlerweile dort schon sehr viel gekauft und immer zu einem insgesamt sehr fairen Preis...
Gruss aus Schwaben 
Andi


----------

